# Anybody up for a skype chat?



## BryanSA (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm Bryan and I joined here a while ago. I hardly have any friends in real life and so that makes me really lonely and depressed. Though I've met some cool people here, I'm still trying to meet new people and make friends. That said, anybody up for a skype chat? We can chat about SA stuffs or just about anything. Hopefully we can help each other out and keep us less lonely. If anyone is interested, let me know your skype name and I'll add you and we can chat  Thanks~~


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I used to phone up all kinds of places drunk, and do a type of political activism just for fun.

That was when I had truly no friends or contacts in 3D. That helped build my confidence I'm sure(yet I said that?)

OP try the same thing.......just choose a topic u are passionate about and just phone up anyone, like business's, government, police.....that what I did, I NEVER called people's homes, that would be way to personal. Not very many people ever just hung up on me surprisingly......and it was fun talking to girls working at a pizza place or whatever......and I'm sure lots of those people where bored and didn't mind some crazy random call....I was always polite and in control (I'd get sick of talking and bored before I'd get too drunk)

That was like party time for me when I was drinking alone, playing BF:BC2 and BF3 online with strangers. I did that phone thing for a few years I think.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sure dude, I'm up for Skype chat.

Here's my username add me andres.zamora71


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn't mind my skype ID is [email protected].


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

never done skype before, might be interested to try it sometime


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

message me your skype info :yes


----------



## Discoinsanfransisco (Oct 24, 2013)

Add me too my user is discoinsanfransisco


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Tokio (Oct 10, 2013)

Sure, mine is xRivai


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

If you ever need to talk i'm here  potterhead101


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

There should be an annotation on the left. Add if you feel like it


----------



## CTalie (Feb 14, 2014)

I've never been on skype with anyone on here but I'll give it a shot.

Skype Name: C.Talie


----------

